# Chievo-Napoli 2-0



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Oggi alle ore 15:00. Il Chievo può esserci molto utile.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Marzo 2013)

Ovviamente ora che la Juve è cosa impossibile, torneranno a vincere ed eviteranno di farsi prendere


----------



## Graxx (10 Marzo 2013)

pensiamo al terzo posto...poi magari al secondo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Il napoli non fallirà anche questa partita ne sono certa.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;142574 ha scritto:


> Il napoli non fallirà anche questa partita ne sono certa.



....a Verona non è mai facile per nessuno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

forse forse ci può scappare un pareggio


----------



## Pamparulez (10 Marzo 2013)

Dajè Albertino!!!


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Gooooooooollllllll


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Dramè.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Chievo in vantaggio
se oggi Paloschi non segna...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Traversa di Paloschi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Traversa di Paloschi.



quando serve non segna mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

51-53 sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quando serve non segna mai



Ci poteva stare un rigore su di lui.


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Già sotto, ora il Chievo farà catenaccio cosmico e via


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Puggioni


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

E 2 babyyyyyyyy


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Thereuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

E due!


----------



## Brain84 (10 Marzo 2013)

De Sanctis è osceno dai


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Marzo 2013)

e andiamoooooooo


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Che forte Thereau, prendiamolo


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Ora abbiamo il Palermo in casa, lo scontro con loro sarà in casa nostra..


----------



## iceman. (10 Marzo 2013)

De sanctis e' tipo abbiati, goffo e lento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

-2


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Cmq si vede che senza Cavani il Napoli implode, non segna da una marea di tempo e "casualmente" il Napoli sta soffrendo tantissimo.


----------



## jaws (10 Marzo 2013)

Se vendono Cavani e va via Mazzarri l'anno prossimo non arrivano tra i primi 10


----------



## MisterBet (10 Marzo 2013)

Cavani non segna ed Hamsik sembra la controfigura di quello delle prime venti partite...con questi due in calo, soffrono automaticamente contro tutti...


----------



## Nivre (10 Marzo 2013)

Ancora una volta il Chievo si conferma la bestia nera del Napoli. 

-2 Bene bene


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Cavani lo dovranno vendere per forza altrimenti non vanno avanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Il Napoli senza Cavani lotterà per l'EL.


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Immeritato come pochi


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Cavani


----------



## Jaqen (10 Marzo 2013)

Grazie Edi 
Paloschi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Il matador che sbaglia il rigore


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Napoli senza Cavani lotterà per l'EL.


Però dai soldi ricavati dalla sua cessione, se investiti come si deve, potrebbero mettere su una bella squadra.
Quella attuale è troppo Cavani dipendente, oltre che mediocre in alcuni elementi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Però dai soldi ricavati dalla sua cessione, se investiti come si deve, potrebbero mettere su una bella squadra.
> Quella attuale è troppo Cavani dipendente, oltre che mediocre in alcuni elementi.


I soldi ricavati andranno a finanziare i prossimi dieci anni di cinepanettone.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I soldi ricavati andranno a finanziare i prossimi dieci anni di cinepanettone.


Fatti loro, e meglio per noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Fatti loro, e meglio per noi


Arriverà Floccari/Destro/Icardi, un difensore per sostituire Campagnaro e un centrocampista. Niente di che.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà Floccari/Destro/Icardi, un difensore per sostituire Campagnaro e un centrocampista. Niente di che.



Icardi è già dell'Inter e Destro non si muove da Roma.
Arriverà Osvaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Icardi è già dell'Inter e Destro non si muove da Roma.
> Arriverà Osvaldo


Allora arriverà Floccari oppure colpo a sorpresa Gila


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

Se c'erano davvero altre 8/10 giornate di campionato qui davvero si poteva ambire a impensierire la Juve, pazzesco 
Esempio di come due giocatori forti in piu' (Balo e Niang) ti possano ribaltare la squadra.
Dovrebbe servire da monito alla dirigenza non per fargli dire 'ora siamo a posto cosi', ma per fargli capire che a Giugno con 2 acquisti giusti, si tornerebbe in prima fila, forse anche in Europa..
vediamo che sapranno fare


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Puggioni oggi strepitoso


----------



## Jaqen (10 Marzo 2013)

Cavani oggi niente...


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora arriverà Floccari oppure colpo a sorpresa Gila



Alberto da Biella   

Pellissier


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Cavani è morto da 1 mese a questa parte......


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Arbitro dagli un altro rigorino perché mancano 2 minuti e qui non si segna..


----------



## Brain84 (10 Marzo 2013)

Il dribling di Puggioni su Cavani è spettacolare hahahaha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

ottimo così

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cavani è morto da 1 mese a questa parte......



2 mesi


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

Godo.


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cavani è morto da 1 mese a questa parte......



Devono arrivare più assist per il faraone così diventa capocannoniere.


----------



## Harvey (10 Marzo 2013)

Certo che se continuano così rischiano di uscire pure dalla champions...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Risultato ottimo per noi, lotta scudetto che invece non ha più nulla da dire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

il chievo  non credevo assolutamente di una sconfitta del Napoli, cerchiamo di tenere questa distanza e al ritorno di vincerla.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....a Verona non è mai facile per nessuno.




Mi cito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Io dico che andrà a finire come nel 2010-2011, con la milanese che supera il Napoli e si piazza alle spalle dei già proclamati campioni d'Italia.


----------

